# Recent Arrivals



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

These came a couple of days ago courtesy of Julian Latham, thanks J.









I used to have a round cased Sekonda alarm but wasn`t really keen on the hands so I sold it ( to Rich H I think)

Anyway I`ve been meaning to get another one and this came up at a good price, rather nice, keeping good time with a loud alarm









*Sekonda(Poljot) Alarm, cal 2612 18 Jewels*










I got this with a view to using it as a possible donor for my Vostok`Submarine` which is sick but the dial colour is so nice it`s staying as is









*Vostok Amphibia `KГБ`, 31 Jewel cal2416b *










IMO not bad for Â£30 the pair


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I reckon the "KGB" is the least-loved of all the Vostok dials







. It is my candidate for that title anyway.

If I want a donor watch, that's the one I go for  .


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Â£30 for both can't go wrong 

As for Ian's comment you can't kill a good watch for bits


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> I reckon the "KGB" is the least-loved of all the Vostok dials
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean Ian and normally I`d agree with you but actually it`s not that bad also the style and colour (which my photo doesn`t do justice to) of the rest of the dial are really nice











PhilM said:


> Â£30 for both can't go wrong
> 
> As for Ian's comment you can't kill a good watch for bits


Thanks Phil


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm being misconstrued here  .

You know what an irrational softy I am when it comes to my little ticking friends







.

When I obtained my first "KGB" in the 80's I thought it was a rare and wondeful thing







. I used to sleep with it







.

Now there's millions of the bloody things and they are nearly always unsold on ebay when every other bit of junk has been packaged and sent







.

I'm afraid that if one of my old dears needs a donor then I feel less guilty sacrificing a "KGB" than any other Vostok.

I know it's upsetting
 






but when needs, must







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> I'm being misconstrued here  .
> 
> You know what an irrational softy I am when it comes to my little ticking friends
> 
> ...


Sounds reasonable Ian, I might do the same (use another KGB as a doner) in the future when I`ve some spare dosh


----------

